# Need help with Newsboy Special



## ratina

I got this bike last week, thought it was a Columbia Firebolt. Did some research, All the bikes that had this frame were Firebolts, and ones that had standard frames ( no build in rack ) had the same chainguard I have. The bike had the standard Columbia sprocket on it. Serial number makes it a 63. 

Was the chainguard swapped or is it original to this bike? I read somewhere that Western Flyer made a Newsboy Special, but couldn't find any info on that. 

If anyone can help me figure out what I have, I would appreciate it. Thanks


----------



## Adamtinkerer

I take it that the chainguard says newsboy special. Columbia did make one as competiton to Schwinn's Wasp. But that bike had it's own specific frame. far as I know, only the Firebolt has the frame you have. I love those, someday I'll score one! -Adam


----------



## ratina

Yes under the black paint I can see the Newsboy Special decal. I dont have any better pictures right now, just the one I snapped right after I got it.


----------



## TOsborn

I have a Columbia Newsboy special, it's got a different chainguard, and "Newsboy Special" is painted/screened onto the chainguard, not a sticker.  Hope that helps id'ing your bike.


----------



## ratina

Do you have any pictures? 

Anyone else have any ideas?


----------



## ratina

Just found this picture at OldRoads    http://oldroads.com/arch/pic1_515.html

Seems there was a Western Flyer Newsboy Special. Mine is a middleweight though. 

Still looking for more info


----------



## ratina

No one knows anything about these bikes?


----------



## PCHiggin

If it's badged as a Columbia and it's a middleweight,it's a Firebolt. The Newsboy Special was a ballooner with a cantilever frame. I just saw an original one @ the Ann Arbor Mi show. The bike you linked to could easily have been  pieced together,it looks to be repainted and he's off at least 8 years on the model. That frame is early 60's like yours.  Maybe Westfield made a N/B Special with a F/B frame for a short time in some year,I can't find anything about it if they did. Try this guy,he's very helpful and friendly.  mrcolumbiaman@yahoo.com 
 Good luck.


Pat


----------



## ratina

Thanks for the reply. Mine is repainted as well and its missing the headbadge so it very well could have been pieced together. Its a cool frame and I just want to know exactly what I have before I start messing with it. I will shoot him an email. Thanks


----------



## chriscokid

i really like the chain guard. i have one on my rat rod it has that 50's look.


----------



## ratina

I agree, it has that cool fin on the back, matches the look of the rear rack (someone just said it looks like a 59 Impala, I never looked at it that way but it does)


----------



## PCHiggin

*You're Right! LOL!*



ratina said:


> I agree, it has that cool fin on the back, matches the look of the rear rack (someone just said it looks like a 59 Impala, I never looked at it that way but it does)




Now I know why I really want one. The '59 Imp is one of my favorites.

Pat


----------



## MrColumbia

I agree that if it is a balloon tire it is a Columbia Newsboy Special from the early 60's. The frame on these are nearly identical to the Columbia Firebolt, a middle weight bike.


----------



## MrColumbia

Just a note on "Western Flyer". That was the brand name used by Western Auto Stores. There was no Western Auto bicycle Company, Western Auto had other company's like Westfield Mfg/Columbia and others make bikes for them. There could have been a bike similar to the Newsboy made by Columbia for Western Auto. I'm not sure on that.



ratina said:


> I got this bike last week, thought it was a Columbia Firebolt. Did some research, All the bikes that had this frame were Firebolts, and ones that had standard frames ( no build in rack ) had the same chainguard I have. The bike had the standard Columbia sprocket on it. Serial number makes it a 63.
> 
> Was the chainguard swapped or is it original to this bike? I read somewhere that Western Flyer made a Newsboy Special, but couldn't find any info on that.
> 
> If anyone can help me figure out what I have, I would appreciate it. Thanks


----------



## PCHiggin

*Now I'm Confused?*



MrColumbia said:


> I agree that if it is a balloon tire it is a Columbia Newsboy Special from the early 60's. The frame on these are nearly identical to the Columbia Firebolt, a middle weight bike.




I saw a N/B special @ Ann Arbor,it had a cantilever style frame,balloon tires w/heavy duty spokes. Did Columbia use the F/B frame for the N/B special,@ some point? Do you have a picture or sales literature of one? Thanks.

Pat


----------



## MrColumbia

I put scans of the Fire Bolt and the Newsboy Special from 1963 up on my site.


----------



## MrColumbia

Let me try that again



MrColumbia said:


> I put scans of the Fire Bolt and the Newsboy Special from 1963 up on my site.


----------



## ratina

I was guessing the frame was a middleweight because the seat stays are close together at the top, needs a heck of a notched fender to fit in there. Is there a measurement I can make to determine if its a middleweight or balloon frame?


----------



## ratina

Your links dont work by the way


----------



## MrColumbia

http://www.vintagecolumbiabikes.com/id94.html

Try this link.


----------



## PCHiggin

*Learn something new...*

everyday. So, they used the same frame for '63 and judging by the chainguard,you have a Newsboy Special. That would be cool with balloons and truss rods.Now I gotta have one of them.

Pat


----------



## ratina

Thanks for the advertisements! Those are cool! 

Couple more questions now. 

On your scan, I cant tell what kind of fork the Newsboy had, it looks different than mine. 

Also it says the bike came with a built in kickstand while mine has a bolt on. 

And it says new this year, so was 63 the first year for these frames? 


Sorry for all the questions, I really appreciate all the help


----------



## MrColumbia

I put up scans of the 1962 Firebolt and Newsboy Special on the same page. 

http://www.vintagecolumbiabikes.com/id94.html

The 62 Newsboy has a completely different frame (the old balloon style). It seems in 63 they started to use the Firebolt frame. One thing I learned working at Columbia was the bikes coming off the assembly line were not always exactly like what was shown in the catalogs. Parts ran out and substitutes would be made on the line. This could include forks and almost anything else.



ratina said:


> Thanks for the advertisements! Those are cool!
> 
> Couple more questions now.
> 
> On your scan, I cant tell what kind of fork the Newsboy had, it looks different than mine.
> 
> Also it says the bike came with a built in kickstand while mine has a bolt on.
> 
> And it says new this year, so was 63 the first year for these frames?
> 
> 
> Sorry for all the questions, I really appreciate all the help


----------



## PCHiggin

MrColumbia said:


> I put up scans of the 1962 Firebolt and Newsboy Special on the same page.
> 
> http://www.vintagecolumbiabikes.com/id94.html
> 
> The 62 Newsboy has a completely different frame (the old balloon style). It seems in 63 they started to use the Firebolt frame. One thing I learned working at Columbia was the bikes coming off the assembly line were not always exactly like what was shown in the catalogs. Parts ran out and substitutes would be made on the line. This could include forks and almost anything else.




I can't find the '62 scans..........Never mind,I see them. I can't delete this post.

Pat


----------



## PCHiggin

How does the chain oiler work? Never seen one.

Pat


----------



## MrColumbia

There is a bracket that holds a block of felt that wraps loosely around the chain. There is a little cap in the top of the chainguard like the ones on New Departure hubs that you drip oil in onto the felt to load it up. The chain bumps by the felt and stays oiled.



PCHiggin said:


> How does the chain oiler work? Never seen one.
> 
> Pat


----------



## ratina

MrColumbia said:


> I put up scans of the 1962 Firebolt and Newsboy Special on the same page.
> 
> http://www.vintagecolumbiabikes.com/id94.html
> 
> The 62 Newsboy has a completely different frame (the old balloon style). It seems in 63 they started to use the Firebolt frame. One thing I learned working at Columbia was the bikes coming off the assembly line were not always exactly like what was shown in the catalogs. Parts ran out and substitutes would be made on the line. This could include forks and almost anything else.




Thats true, even as far as a bolt on kickstand instead of built in? Never thought this bike would be so confusing.


----------



## Adamtinkerer

MrColumbia said:


> The 62 Newsboy has a completely different frame (the old balloon style). It seems in 63 they started to use the Firebolt frame. One thing I learned working at Columbia was the bikes coming off the assembly line were not always exactly like what was shown in the catalogs. Parts ran out and substitutes would be made on the line. This could include forks and almost anything else.



 They must not have made many, that's the first N.S. I've seen! I have come across some later 60s looking N.S.'s that had a different frame than the Firebolt style or the earlier straight bar style! They had a curved 2nd bar that looked a little like the old Shelbys.


----------



## ratina

Its the first Newsboy Special I've ever seen or heard of. I wish it wasnt repainted, but since I dont see any red peeking out from underneath I'm assuming it was black to start with.


----------



## Monark52

I`ll post some pics tomorrow of my original Firebolt and Newsboy. The Firebolt is mid weight and the Newsboy is a ballooner. Im not sure of the age difference though.


----------



## ratina

Monark52 said:


> I`ll post some pics tomorrow of my original Firebolt and Newsboy. The Firebolt is mid weight and the Newsboy is a ballooner. Im not sure of the age difference though.




Cool looking forward to seeing the pictures. Theres a serial number chart online ( I can get the link if you need it ) so you can figure out the years.


----------



## ZZ3Malibu

*Todays C/L find Columbia News Boy Special*




 

 

 

 

 I know very little about this bike, but the guy i bought it from said he had been riding it up to this year when he bought a new one.


----------



## PCHiggin

*You beat me there by an hour!*



ZZ3Malibu said:


> View attachment 9381 View attachment 9383 View attachment 9382 View attachment 9385 View attachment 9384 I know very little about this bike, but the guy i bought it from said he had been riding it up to this year when he bought a new one.




I saw it yesterday and was going to look @ it around 1:00 today. Looks like it will clean up nice. Great find.

Pat


----------



## ratina

I saw that on RRB, cleaned up nice!


----------

